# clomid-day10- how many follicles is a good amount?



## aliwnec10

ladies i'm on 50mg of clomid, days 3-7. Went for my scan today (my last pill was wed night) and i have 3 follicles all 10mm (2 on the right and 1 on the left). 

Is that a good amount? is that low? 

i would have thought the follicles would have been larger at this point, but i think mine tend to grow slow anyway.

I have a fsh of 14 if that matters. :winkwink:

so what's the norm??


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Everybody responds differently and the same person may not have the same # of follies every cycle. Many still only produce one egg on clomid so 3 is a great response at only 50mg. They grow about 2 per day so you should be up to the right size in a few more days. There is no guarantee that all 3 will fully develop so you will just have to wait and see how many are there and at what size at your next scan.

Are you doing IUI? Some doctors will cancel an IUI with 3 or more because of concern for multiples but not all do.


----------



## aliwnec10

Mrs. Bear said:


> Are you doing IUI? Some doctors will cancel an IUI with 3 or more because of concern for multiples but not all do.

No we're not doing an IUI. Just timed BD.


----------



## Grumblebea

Not sure I too am on my 1st cycle of clomid 50mg days 4-8 and did scan on day 10. I had few follies on right and one was 19mm so dr told me to trigger shot that evening and bd that night skip a night and bd again following night. I have an average 24-26 day cycle so that why mine were mature. I am now on 2ww. Any side effects with meds? I had little cm so we used preseed. Also had my progesterone checked day 17, 6 dpo and it was 14.4 not sure but I thought they say it should be over 20 with medicated cycle. Anyone know? Don't worry Hun, they will continue to grow and three sounds good to me.


----------



## labmommy

Clomid was not a good thing for me. I had like 5 under 12 on cd 10 or so and they never really grew until the time I naturally O which is around cd 17-20. Clomid made me O cd 24 so those follies grew for a long time and the RE didn't think it was successful because of that. I hope it works for you and they start growing sooN!


----------



## aliwnec10

Grumblebea said:


> Not sure I too am on my 1st cycle of clomid 50mg days 4-8 and did scan on day 10. I had few follies on right and one was 19mm so dr told me to trigger shot that evening and bd that night skip a night and bd again following night. I have an average 24-26 day cycle so that why mine were mature. I am now on 2ww. Any side effects with meds? I had little cm so we used preseed. Also had my progesterone checked day 17, 6 dpo and it was 14.4 not sure but I thought they say it should be over 20 with medicated cycle. Anyone know? Don't worry Hun, they will continue to grow and three sounds good to me.

Yeah i tend to O around cd20 or so and have cycles around 36 days. 

Luckily i haven't had any side effects at all. I wouldn't worry too much about your progesterone. The month my friend got pregnant her progesterone was 3. :winkwink:


----------



## Grumblebea

That's reassuring thanks


----------

